# Ethanol conversion for VW



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

I am looking to convert my car to run off of ethanol. i know the pros and the cons of ethanol, and i still want to convert my engine to use ethanol as fuel. the problem is i cant find a kit for a 6 cylinder volkswagen motor. all the kits i am finding are for 1.8t and tdi motors. i know there are water/methanol injection kits and whatnot, but i am looking for a ethanol conversion kit for a obd1 vr6.
anyone know of who to use or look at or any more info on getting my car to run fully on ethanol........? let me know.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wrong forum?


----------



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah i guess so.


----------



## iamthesex (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (newdubowner)*

the fuel may be cheaper, but the mpg isn't as high as normal gasoline


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (iamthesex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamthesex* »_the fuel may be cheaper, but the mpg isn't as high as normal gasoline

Sometimes the fuel isn't cheaper though. And yes, lower MPG and higher emissions, so it's only good as a race fuel.


----------

